# 1893 Royal progress pics!



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

Here are some pics of the Royal. She needs grips and some lacing. The chain is off but in good condition. Rolls easier. I'll be posting more as she progresses.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

She's look'n quite nice..... gee, now where can one obtain grips????


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> She's look'n quite nice..... gee, now where can one obtain grips????




Thanks Bri.......yeah, I know. Still looking for some originals. We'll see 

Another shot........


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

Got anything kool to trade for some nice OG's???


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Got anything kool to trade for some nice OG's???




OG's?...................


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

squeedals said:


> OG's?...................




originals.... leather wrapped wood.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> originals.... leather wrapped wood.




Pics?................


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Pics?................




I wanna hear what ya got first.... They're nice.... you know, high end stuff...


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

Bike parts strewned all over the shop Bri.......easier if you make a list.

Another pic.........


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

but, you know me... I'm an impulse buyer. 

"strewn"... what a wonderful word!

ok... rat traps, jumping pegs, nickel bars, forks with scrub brake linkage mounts, saddles..kool stuff...


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> but, you know me... I'm an impulse buyer.
> 
> "strewn"... what a wonderful word!
> 
> ok... rat traps, jumping pegs, nickel bars, forks with scrub brake linkage mounts, saddles..kool stuff...




Mom's fav word about my room.......and who could forget "Don, your room looks like a cyclone hit it"........oh yeah. I'm a neat freak now LOL!. 

Bri.......all the "cool stuff"..... is on my bikes!!!!


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 1, 2013)

That's a damn good looking bike. I especially like the wood chain guard. She's classy!!


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

PhilipJ said:


> That's a damn good looking bike. I especially like the wood chain guard. She classy!!




Thanks...........a before and after pic...........


----------



## JOEL (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice job !!!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 1, 2013)

His wooden grips would look great on that bike


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 1, 2013)

*Gorgeous*

That bike is beautiful. You have really done a great job with it. And "strewn" is a great word, totally underutilized in today's society!


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

JOEL said:


> Nice job !!!




Thanks Joel..........could not have done it without you.........


----------



## squeedals (Nov 1, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> That bike is beautiful. You have really done a great job with it. And "strewn" is a great word, totally underutilized in today's society!




Old school terminology.......:o


----------



## mike j (Nov 2, 2013)

Beautiful bike, nice job. Only saw the one photo on the current projects thread. These are great, bike even goes w/ the decor.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 2, 2013)

*Thanks!*



mike j said:


> Beautiful bike, nice job. Only saw the one photo on the current projects thread. These are great, bike even goes w/ the decor.[/QUOTE
> 
> The house was built in 1862 and is my 3rd and last home restoration ( the bikes have a ways to go ) and I always do a history research on the dwellings. Turns out that an early owner who lived here in the early 1900's fixed bicycles! How coincidental is that! I'm sure there was a little spiritual possession involved. When we bought the house there was the 1939 Hawthorne (pics in my gallery) up in the shop loft and that bike got me started down the road of the hobby.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 2, 2013)

squeedals said:


> mike j said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful bike, nice job. Only saw the one photo on the current projects thread. These are great, bike even goes w/ the decor.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 1898Columbia (Nov 9, 2013)

Your Royal looks fantastic Don!  I have a contact for some cork grips if you need it.  All I got when I bought my old house was a bottle of dandelion wine 1972 on a basement shelf next to a bottle of DDT.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 9, 2013)

So who made this ''Royal''?

 There was one made in England, by Sunbeam, and one in Canada by Southam and Kay based out of Toronto.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 9, 2013)

*Royal cycle works*



Lawrence Ruskin said:


> So who made this ''Royal''?
> 
> There was one made in England, by Sunbeam, and one in Canada by Southam and Kay based out of Toronto.




Marshall Michigan: 1893-99 

It was actually (made) by the Gormully Jeffery Co. and Royal put their badge on it, a common practice then.


----------

